

Show HN: ARAnalytics - Simplified iOS Analytics Library - orta
https://github.com/orta/ARAnalytics

======
orta
Hey guys, I wrote this so we could experiment with trying out different iOS
Analytics Providers at Art.sy.

It uses cocoapods to handle all the dependencies so all you have to do is just
include which analytics you want in your app and you can use the same API for
them all. It's been used in a few apps now and it was time to clean it up and
get it out to the world. If anyone wants to know the raw details there's a
document in the url for contributing that discusses how it works.

